# Cable para bocinas, cuales usar ?



## alexvillarreal (Ene 20, 2013)

saludos gente del foro, tengo que hacer sonar 4 bafles de los que traen integrado un amplificador de sonido, por la parte de atrás tiene las conecciones para un micrófono y line in (RCA) rojo y blanco, mandé la señal de audio desde una mezcladora que ubiqué a 30 metros de distancia, por medio de cable para bocinas polarizado, haciendo entrar la señal de sonido por la entrada del micrófono, pero el altavoz emite un zumbido muy superior a la música que se esta reproduciendo en uno de los canales de la mezcladora, ¿como puedo evitar ese ruido tan feo? ¿como debo hacer las conecciones ó que materiales debo usar para que solo se escuche la señal de audio deseada? por el apoyo que me den, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2013)

El cable que empleaste no sirve para conectar señal de audio.
Reemplaza el cable que colocaste por cable apantallado (blindado), 2 vivos y malla.


*Edit:*

¿ Este tema tiene algo que ver con este otro ? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/7-bocinas-conectarlas-amplificador-91283/#post761882


----------



## alexvillarreal (Ene 21, 2013)

son dos consultas diferentes en el sentido de que, las 7 bocinas y el amplificador de 190 whats los debo ubicar en un jardín  y los 4 bafles con amplificador integrado, deberán instalarse en un auditorio, y ser controlados desde una cabina en la parte alta del mismo, por medio de una mezcladora, espero, si no es molestia me apoyen con ambos temas, de antemano, mil gracias.


----------



## DjIvanmarvill (Ene 21, 2013)

¿ pero por que lo as conetado a la linea del micrófono ?
si sale la señal del mezclador al altavóz debes conectarlo a line in


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 22, 2013)

y con cable mallado como dijo fogonazo


----------



## alexvillarreal (Ene 26, 2013)

gracias por el apoyo, ya entregue las bocinas amplificadas, sonando bien. El cable mallado de dos vivos, fuè la soluciòn al ruido, pero ahora tendrè que instalar el amplificador de 190 whats para ambientar jardines, pasillos, alberca y area de entrada, con 8 bocinas, creo que usarè el poner unas bocinas en serie con otras en paralelo, pero decearia que me dieran ideas para ello. gracias por el apoyo.


----------

